# Revolution Part II - 23rd Nov. 20011



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Today, 16:30 - from 6th of October to Zamalek .... just 30 minutes :clap2:!! ...mmm... probably not a very good sign ... :confused2: ...


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

RPC said:


> Today, 16:30 - from 6th of October to Zamalek .... just 30 minutes :clap2:!! ...mmm... probably not a very good sign ... :confused2: ...


what do you mean?
what in 30 mins?


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> what do you mean?
> what in 30 mins?


No traffic !! it generally takes between 1,5 hour during the afternoon on week days .... our longest ride was 4 hours just a few weeks ago!!


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

the whole week already the traffic is lighter than normal


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

thats cus everyone is sleeping - waiting to go to Tahrir square


----------



## Cairo Cathy (Nov 19, 2011)

RPC said:


> No traffic !! it generally takes between 1,5 hour during the afternoon on week days .... our longest ride was 4 hours just a few weeks ago!!


I see I thought there were marchers marching from 6th October to Zamalek and leaving in 30 mins from the time the poster posted.

Anything is possible.

I heard a doctor in one of the tents in the middle has now been killed by the poison tear gas sent in from the USA  the same yellow one they sent to Bahrain and Yemen


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Cairo Cathy said:


> what do you mean?
> what in 30 mins?


You are right, it is not a good sign. I dont know the numbers, but millions of dollars are currently going down the drain, and I am really worried about that. This country cannot afford the continued bleeding of its financial reserves. I only hope a political solution is reached soon...


----------

